# Wheel Upgrades - Road



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been on the road bike quite a bit lately. (more so than the MTB as it has been pissing rain on and off for a couple weeks)  I've decided it might be time to sink some money into wheels.

I am still using the stock Mavic CXP22's that came stock on the bike.  With centuries and other long rides on the mind, it seems like a good idea to upgrade to a wheel that is more....big boy. Something slightly stiffer that will get up and go faster and not add to the rolling resistance as much.

My buddy at the lbs is going to do some research for me but I thought I should so some as well. I am not sure exactly what price point is going to get me a wheelset that will make a noticeable difference.  

There seem to be a million variables with wheels now. Anyone have some thoughts?

These seem to come up a lot all over bike forums:
http://www.rolwheels.com/wheels/wheel/dhuez-20-24

These do as well but they cost about $300 more. (which is way out of my price range)
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/wheels/wheelsets/fulcrum/racing-1/prd_366586_2490crx.aspx

Two guys I ride with swear by their Ksyrium Elites but I think if I am going down that route, there are probably better options.

As always, thoughts are appreciated


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2013)

I am very happy with my Ksyrium SL's.  Don't know much about the others you mentioned. IMHO, wheels, esp on a road bike, make a big, big difference.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I've been on the road bike quite a bit lately. (more so than the MTB as it has been pissing rain on and off for a couple weeks) I've decided it might be time to sink some money into wheels.
> 
> I am still using the stock Mavic CXP22's that came stock on the bike. With centuries and other long rides on the mind, it seems like a good idea to upgrade to a wheel that is more....big boy. Something slightly stiffer that will get up and go faster and not add to the rolling resistance as much.
> 
> ...



I upgraded to those about a year ago, couldn't be happier!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2013)

Since there were no shops around with demo wheels, I went on blind faith and ordered a pair of Fulcrum Racing 1's.  The LBS cut me a sweet deal on them and after hearing such glowing reviews from several of the guys in the club, it seemed like the right fit.  I should get the bike back tomorrow and will take them out for their first ride, weather permitting.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice!  I love getting new stuff for my bike! 8)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2013)

Me too. Except when it's replacing something I broke because I struggle


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2013)

I think of replacing broken parts as forced upgrades...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2013)

...you might be on to something 

Actually, when I snapped my rear derailleur last month I opted for an upgrade. After all, why not?!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 29, 2013)

First ride on the new wheels tonight. Sweet lord what a difference. I shaved 12 minutes off my normal 23 mile loop. While it doesn't seem like much, it felt amazing.  Hopefully the weather cooperates tomorrow and I can see how they perform on a long ride.


----------

